# fish rub



## treegje (Dec 24, 2009)

is there something like a fish dry rub?

I use mainly for fish salt and pepper,but do want something more

I have already tried my meat rub,not really a success

what can you recommend me for a fish rub composition

Thanks smoker friends

Geert


----------



## gnubee (Dec 24, 2009)

I put some Mrs dash on the inside of the fish usually trout or salmon and Just a hint of Cracked Black Pepper on the outside. 

I once Hot smoked a Kokanee ( sockeye ) with very thin lemon slices in the body cavity and Mrs. dash spices on the outside. It turned out well.

Sorry Geert sometimes I forget you are not in North America and might not have access to Mrs Dash spices.

Mrs Dash spices have small flakes of dried onion, dried garlic, thyme, carrot, I think lemon zest, parsley, pepper and other fine herbs ( no salt ) . I wish I had the recipe. Its basicly a mix of dried salad herbs and spices.

Old Bay is another common spice mixture in most grocery stores .

Check out this thread that has a spice recipe like Old Bay very good for a fish rub. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82515


----------



## tn_bbq (Dec 24, 2009)

I like lemon-pepper on my fish.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think McCormick puts on out. Check in the spice aisle at your local supermarket.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

There's aiways old faithful Old Bay for seafood and now they have a real rub out called Old Bay rub. I really don't know if you can get it over there but. Try it if you can I use it on everything even the turkey I'm putting in right now.
www.oldbay.com/Products/Old-Bay-Rub.aspx


----------



## porkaholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I have used something called Island Spice Rub on salmon and it gives a great taste to other smoked foods as well.  Mix 2 tablespoons chili powder, 2 tablespoons brown sugar, 1 teaspoon ground cumin and 1 teaspoon cinnimon.  Sounds weird but tastes great.  For fish I ususlly put the rub on and wrap in plastic and put it in the fridge for up to 2 hours before the smoke.


----------



## hounds51 (Jan 6, 2010)

I use Old Bay, Brown Sugar, and Vinegar Works great. If smoking low and slow, don't forget the cure.


----------

